# Durable women's watches? Who are the Sinn/Damasko/Bremont for women?



## UnfortunateDateWindow

My wife and I are both watch enthusiasts, but we're having a rough time finding any durable ladies'-styled/sized watches that aren't just low-end quartz models whose main "durable" attribute is just a low price.

Men have great options from Sinn, Damasko, Bremont, etc. with extra-hard metals, brushed and machined finishes to hide wear, and strong resistance to shock, magnets, and water. But we can't find similar models with women's sizing and styling (ideally 35-37mm).

She doesn't care for the handful of Sinn ladies models. Bremont has only one ladies model, and it's not really available anywhere to see in person yet (and, at 32mm, is probably too small). Damasko makes nothing smaller than 40mm wide and 12mm thick. And most other brands use highly polished cases on their ladies-sized models, so every nick and scratch is highly visible (and more likely to happen in the first place).

Watch-enthusiast women: What do you wear as everyday "beater" watches?


----------



## KCZ

My beaters are an old Timex and a couple of Momentum M1's. The only things that I can think of that claim to be durable are the Casio G-shock, and maybe a couple of Wengers, but they don't meet all your requirements.


----------



## yankeexpress

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/she-took-mudman-1646058.html


----------



## MrDagon007

Damasko DA20 is indeed 40 but could work well for a lady.

I'd say have a look the Rado diastars. The design classic has a big tungsten bezel which was virtually scratch proof say 40 years before damasko, and they exist in woman friendly sizes.

They also more dressed ceramic options etc. An overlooked brand!

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/cat6054.cid?N=12646+4294966899&catId=cat6054&pn=brand


----------



## StufflerMike

Rado ?


----------



## banks504

I have 2 that fall in the category of a beater. No idea if they fit your definition of "tough", but they've worked well for me :

1) Oris Aquis - 36mm diver with a ceramic bezel. 
2) Muhle Glashutte 29er - 36.6mm German with a simple design

I love both and recommend without hesitation.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

banks504 said:


> I have 2 that fall in the category of a beater. No idea if they fit your definition of "tough", but they've worked well for me :
> 
> 1) Oris Aquis - 36mm diver with a ceramic bezel.
> 2) Muhle Glashutte 29er - 36.6mm German with a simple design
> 
> I love both and recommend without hesitation.


Might have a good match here with that Oris. Thanks!


----------



## Somewhere else

Probably the finest watches that ladies can wear on the market today are made by Bruno Sohnle. They are 36 mm in diameter, made in Glashuette, meet all Glashuette standards, but are very,very reasonably priced.
Their Stellina series has mother of pearl dials, is 36 mm, sapphire glass and back, screw crown and water resistant to 10 ATM and uses an inhouse automatic. Their Fenna series is also 36 mm, mounts diamonds on the dial and is 5ATM water resistant. However, the real eauty is Stuttgart, which is 36 mm, 3 ATM watch resistant, has an inhouse automatic movement and is designed to sell at slightly less than 1000 Euros retail in the Germn market. This is an incredible amount of watch for the money.

Bruno Sohnle gets little play on the German watch forum. This is more than a bit strange, considering how popular it is in Germany.


----------



## KCZ

Somewhere else said:


> Probably the finest watches that ladies can wear on the market today are made by Bruno Sohnle. They are 36 mm in diameter, made in Glashuette, meet all Glashuette standards, but are very,very reasonably priced.
> Their Stellina series has mother of pearl dials, is 36 mm, sapphire glass and back, screw crown and water resistant to 10 ATM and uses an inhouse automatic. Their Fenna series is also 36 mm, mounts diamonds on the dial and is 5ATM water resistant. However, the real eauty is Stuttgart, which is 36 mm, 3 ATM watch resistant, has an inhouse automatic movement and is designed to sell at slightly less than 1000 Euros retail in the Germn market. This is an incredible amount of watch for the money.
> 
> Bruno Sohnle gets little play on the German watch forum. This is more than a bit strange, considering how popular it is in Germany.


Per their website, they have no retailers in the US. That's probably a big reason they are relatively unknown here.


----------



## blackdot

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Men have great options from Sinn, Damasko, Bremont, etc. with extra-hard metals, brushed and machined finishes to hide wear, and strong resistance to shock, magnets, and water. But we can't find similar models with women's sizing and styling (ideally 35-37mm).


Archimede, Laco, Stowa and Nomos all offer 35-37mm models, including tool watches.

Laco and Archimede both offer their fliegers in 36mm. Stowa will release theirs next month as well.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Aside from the 36mm or midsize divers of the usual known brands. I think the Nomos Club has 10atm WR, it's very fine in appearance but it might be tough enough to fit your requirements.

Just my suggestion. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Nibor

Wearing the Seiko SNK805 as my beater. I'm new to the brand, so I thought I would start off without making a big investment. Case size is 37 mm. Fits my 5.5 inch wrist, although a bit loose. The band has been widely derided, but I don't mind it.


----------

